
How to pick an accountant for your online business - mqt
http://fortuito.us/2007/06/how_to_pick_an_accountant_for
======
davidw
Thanks! I find these kinds of articles much more useful than the Nth article
about Rails, because, being a tech guy, it's the business stuff I need to work
harder at to do well.

------
ralph
The content's worth reading, but the page's style means page up/down skip text
because it's grayed out and unreadable near the screen's boundaries.

